# Head engaged at 28 weeks?



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

I went for my 28 week growth scan today, baby measuring above average, all looked fine. 
I have been suffering with stitch like pains and tenderness for a couple of weeks, the consultant examined me and said that the baby's shoulders are pressing on the tender points and that the baby's head is engaged.
I am booked in for a c section on 23rd Dec but he said i probably wouldn't see this date and I will more than likely deliver early. I have to see him next month to see how things are progressing.

As you can imagine we are now in a bit of a panic. Have we cause for concern? Or do you see this sort of thing every day & we just need to relax? 
I have quite a physical job in a shop so am on feet for 8 hours a day, constantly bending and doing light manual work, I'm now worried this will make baby come quicker??

Thanks in advance

Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We do see this quite often, but that doesn't make things any easier for you! They may aim to get you to maybe 
35 weeks, so your baby can be with you on the ward, so it's not as scary as it seems at the moment. Listen to your body, and if you are feeling tired, or have pain, then rest, and if it's increasing, you may need to consider changing your hours or finishing a bit earlier for mat leave,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank you for your reply.

Does this mean I will definitly go into labour earlier or could the baby unengage?

Thank you for your time & trouble

Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The head being engaged doesn't really have any bearing on going into labour, so if it is fully engaged, it's unlikely to come out again, but it could be there for weeks and weeks. It just won't be doing your pelvic floor much good, so keep doing your exercises!
keep me posted!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

